# Rate my Avatar



## Orangegamer (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Guys
i just wanted to share my avatar with all of u
because it was so funny
i got it as my avatar right now


----------



## Normalboyninja (Jan 26, 2009)

5/10

I don't see how a black guy is funny
Not being racist or anything


----------



## Splych (Jan 27, 2009)

?/10

Not a big fan of people avatars... But, it may not be the skin colour he thinks is funny, it may also be the facial expression. It looks somewhat like this in anime form O_O


----------



## xist (Jan 27, 2009)

Pointless out of 10? What's funny or significant about some random guy? Now Echo on the other hand has an excellent Avatar and location.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Normalboyninja said:
			
		

> 5/10
> 
> I don't see how a black guy is funny
> Not being racist or anything


lol. Thats was funny. Hes not racist. It was an old video of some guy getting screwed up. Try looking for it online, I dont have time to explain. The avatar though is like a 4/10 though. Its kind of old and really isnt funny until you put a caption or something on it.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont get it. and yes people might think you're being a racist


----------



## Raika (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't get it either. *0*/10. (i mean, how can you even give a rating when you don't even know what the hell it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## damole (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, it isn't funny, cuz none of us get it. And it's crappy quality.


----------

